# 38cm, flat bars w/ compact bend



## JDuc (Jul 21, 2010)

Who makes them?

I'm having one heck of a hard time finding them.

Carbon or not, I'm really not sure I can be picky at this point...:mad2: 

If you know of any, please, please, please post them up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

By flat bars do you mean flat on top? If so check out 3T Ergonova bars or FSA K-force compact.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

38 center to center or outside to outside?


----------



## JDuc (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm under the impression that they're measured center to center across the spectrum of bars? Is this not the case?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

JDuc said:


> Who makes them?
> 
> I'm having one heck of a hard time finding them.
> 
> ...



Ritchey Evolution and Biomax, FSA, Felt, Salsa...


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the 3T Ergonova Team (carbon) in 38 and it is the most comfortable bar I have ever had. I don't like the ones with a 'ergo-bump' or reverse curve below the levers- they put pressure on my palms (I have carpal tunnel) so when I saw the 3T I just had to to have it. Pricey, but I found them on sale at Bike Bling about 1 1/2 years ago; now they are running close to 3 bills . If you can swallow the price, they are really sweet. I think they make a aluminum one that is similar- yes, the Ergonova Pro http://www.thenew3t.com/details.aspx?i=Dropbars&t=&p=ergonova&d=PRO that is available in 38.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just put a set of FSA 38cm wing pro compact bars on my Madone.

Oh, my God, I can reach the shifters and use all my fingers to operate the brakes. I can comfortably ride in the drops. There is room to spread the pressure over more of my palm. What a difference.

Get a set of compact bars ASAP.


----------

